# Are these steering wheels legal in Cali??



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

http://www.andysautosport.com/oldsm...wheels/steering_wheel/grant/grnt00000442.html

I know the chain link aren't but was wondering about these, thanks.


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

from what i can see the only restriction on steering wheels in california is if it originally came with a air bag you cant change your wheel. anything else is legal. what is the code for chain sterring wheel?


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

I havent verified anything but a few have told me the mini chain link steering wheel is illegal it can kill in an accident due to it being "solid" as opposed to the plastic/metal/rubber oem type.


----------

